# How to get rid of Buck Stench



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a lemony liquid soap that almost gets it off. What do YOU use to get that stench off your hands?


----------



## Mac's Rainbow (Jul 30, 2012)

Coffee grounds. I have had long time breeders suggest it and say it works great.

Mac's Rainbow
Ggg SKM


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Scrub brush....soap, repeat,repeat,repeat....or try to wear thin work gloves around them. That helps too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I just accept it as a part of my life :lol: Maybe try a little baking soda mixed with the soap? I don't know, it goes away eventually :lol:

You can totally tell when people notice you smell like a buck though. Go to the feed store one day after you've showered and got all your smell goods on, people stand close to you and give you compliments, but if you go to the feed store smelling like a buck, nobody wants to stand next to you and there will be definitely no compliments coming your way :lol:
Very useful at grocery stores though, people will actually get out of line IN FRONT of you to get in another line, further from the smell coming off of you. :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use my coffee latte goats milk soap!...it has coffee butter, coffee and coffee grounds in it...works awesome...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep I just take the smell during the day and am thankful that when I shower at night it seems to take it away. I just have a nice pretty smelling perfume in my car in case I have to go someplace after touching them and it seems to out power the smell sooooo lol for the most part I don't touch them, if they want loves they get back scratches. If they need their feet done or vaccine I do it on a day no one is going to be smelling me. The smell really doesn't bother me I'm used to it


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just accept it as a part of my life :lol: Maybe try a little baking soda mixed with the soap? I don't know, it goes away eventually :lol:


I do that too:lol: smelling like a buck is just part of life for at least half the year:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My mother is pregnant though and cannot STAND when I smell like a buck lol, makes her sick so I wore coveralls until they went out of rut, then just my hands smelled bad. I use dish soap to get it off my hands and it takes it off OK.
They only time it really bother me is if I'm eating, it is a little gross when your food tastes like a buck:lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no! I can imagine it making someone pregnant sick. I honestly couldn't stand the smell before I got goats lol I remember going to the sale that sells every animal and plugging my nose as we walked by the goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

happybleats said:


> I use my coffee latte goats milk soap!...it has coffee butter, coffee and coffee grounds in it...works awesome...


Ooooooo. I'm all set to make soap this week. Are you willing to share your recipe??????????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My recipe is packed ( we had a house fire in October, had to pack everything up to redo the house) BUT when I get it out I will share : ) 

BUT, I use coffee in place of some of the liquid, and goat milk for the rest, some of the solid oil for coffee butter ( I use coconut butter, so I use the coffee butter in place of) I throw in about a tablespoon or so of used grounds ( from making coffee for the soap) and then toss a bit of grounds on top when poured...

this is great for any smelly job such as cutting onion or peeling garlic, gutting fish ect....but also great for greasy hands, dirty garden hands...or just a really good exfoliating bar in the tub : )


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Caprine sells a soap called "Buck Off" and it seems to work okay. But then maybe I am so used to the smell. Think I will take some coffee grinds over to the barn and try that also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Anise essential oil is used to help neutralize odors. I believe buck off soap they use Anise/Lavendar essential oil. 

Our homemade soaps work great at removing the buck smell.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

happybleats said:


> My recipe is packed ( we had a house fire in October, had to pack everything up to redo the house) BUT when I get it out I will share : )
> 
> BUT, I use coffee in place of some of the liquid, and goat milk for the rest, some of the solid oil for coffee butter ( I use coconut butter, so I use the coffee butter in place of) I throw in about a tablespoon or so of used grounds ( from making coffee for the soap) and then toss a bit of grounds on top when poured...
> 
> this is great for any smelly job such as cutting onion or peeling garlic, gutting fish ect....but also great for greasy hands, dirty garden hands...or just a really good exfoliating bar in the tub : )


Coffee butter? I've never heard of that. What is it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

In order from brambleberry. .yes..butter and it smells amazing


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Embrace the stench! Ha ha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use salt scrubs to take off icky smells. Works great. You can just use plain salt and some dish soap. I use it after butcher day when I have the stench of butchering stuck on my hands no matter how many times I wash. Just be cautious if you have any cuts on your hands... OWIE.


----------



## seventyx7x7 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Alcohol*

I srcub up good then douse my hands and arms with rubbing alcohol. I am pretty much used to the smell now though my family still smells it!


----------

